# strange sound while turning a wheel on low speed



## DBabo (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello,
I just got 01 Maxima SE . It is after lease vehicle.
Everything seems to be alright. But when it goes about 1-5 mph and i turn the wheel right pretty sharply i can hear a metallic sound from the area of right front wheel like smth is stuck between the wheel and brake ( chirk-chirk ). And then it goes away gradually about 10-20 mph.

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

probably the front brakes are worn


----------



## DBabo (Sep 10, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> probably the front brakes are worn


thank You.
I got it today to the mechanic - he lifted the car and we tried to hear where exactly it "screams" - nothing. Aparently only when the car is on the ground....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

But yeah the warning signal for when the brakes are getting worn is metal and when it touches the rotor it'll start screaming. But mostly at low speeds as you described.


----------



## DBabo (Sep 10, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> But yeah the warning signal for when the brakes are getting worn is metal and when it touches the rotor it'll start screaming. But mostly at low speeds as you described.


so i guess I should tell him to takea wheel of and replace / take a gooood look on the rotor/brake... Ok. Will do thank You.

One more thing :

When i'm turning a stearing wheel ( while the car is not moving) i can hear a strange noise from the under the wheel and brake/gas pedal starts to vibrate. Sound is really unpleasent.
any clues ?
thank you.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Can you compare the sound to anything? I don't really know what it sounds like so um I need an example lol. Ex. SCCCCRRREEEEECCCHHHH!


----------



## DBabo (Sep 10, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Can you compare the sound to anything? I don't really know what it sounds like so um I need an example lol. Ex. SCCCCRRREEEEECCCHHHH!


to the best i can it sounds like Hrrrum-hrrum  . With short "u" - mean not like "uuuuuuuuuu"


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nope can't help ya with that one


----------



## DBabo (Sep 10, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> nope can't help ya with that one


well , then I'll post a new topic.
Thank you very much!


----------



## laker (Oct 2, 2004)

Check the rubber boots on front drive axles and make sure their is no damage, look for grease that might be leaking from a damaged boot. If you do see a damaged boot it is time to replace axle. Less than $75.00 from Auto-Zone. Good Luck


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

wheel bearings on the 00-01 models are common to fail already. they're about $40 each from the dealer, but take a bit of work to install. expect to pay $2-300 at a mechanic for it.
sounds to me like what you're hearing is an early sign of wheel bearing failure.
could also be brakes, could be warped rotors, could be one of many things.. but I'm thinkint wheel bearing.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*oooo*



DBabo said:


> Hello,
> I just got 01 Maxima SE . It is after lease vehicle.
> Everything seems to be alright. But when it goes about 1-5 mph and i turn the wheel right pretty sharply i can hear a metallic sound from the area of right front wheel like smth is stuck between the wheel and brake ( chirk-chirk ). And then it goes away gradually about 10-20 mph.
> 
> Any ideas will be greatly appreciated!


could it be the power steering? i'm not sure but you should never by a leased vehicle unless its been driven by you. People ripp the shit out of lease vehicles cause everything is covered


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*hmm*



DBabo said:


> so i guess I should tell him to takea wheel of and replace / take a gooood look on the rotor/brake... Ok. Will do thank You.
> 
> One more thing :
> 
> ...


if the pedal and the sterring wheel vibrate maybe u should go and cut the rotors.. does it happen when u brake a little at high speeds?


----------



## Vsamoylov (Oct 28, 2004)

visiual inspection man. i had a noise on my car and checked everything out and found out that my rack&pinion is shot. it sounded like something was grinding when i turned the wheel.


----------

